
Sketching Out a Muon Collider - SiempreViernes
https://cerncourier.com/a/sketching-out-a-muon-collider/
======
csense
The article says muons decay in 2.2 microseconds, but muons traveling at >
0.99c live significantly longer due to relativity.

It's pretty surprising the article doesn't mention time dilation at all, seems
like it would be a pretty important effect for anyone trying to design a muon
accelerator.

Is there a way to create muons already traveling at relativistic velocity, or
do you have to generate muons at rest and then accelerate them to >0.99c
within a few microseconds?

~~~
mng2
The article mentions designs where the muons can circulate 2000 times, so I
think this publication is assuming some conceptual knowledge on the part of
the reader.

Muons are generally produced by hitting a target with a beam of something
else, so they will not be born at rest. The problem is that making a beam this
way is somewhat "splattery" and the resulting components of velocity will not
be 100% down the beam path. These perpendicular components need to be removed
as much as possible, a task which is referred to as "cooling". Muon cooling is
still in its infancy. My friend did his PhD on the project mentioned in this
article:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00212-3](https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00212-3)

